# 2nd Quiz word search



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

*Find 20 things to do with decorating*








________________________________

*1. Bucket
2. Scissors
3. Masking
4. Screwdriver
5. Filler
6. Roller
7. Pencil
8. Cutter
9. Emulsion
10. Gloss
11. Smoothing
12. Brush
13. Protector
14. Scraper
15. Steamer
16. Mixer
17. Wallpaper
18. Table
19. Mixer
20. Lining*


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Bucket
Scissors
Masking (as in tape?)


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Screwdriver 
Filler


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Pencil
Also maybe Rule and Cutter?


----------



## Robin (Feb 2, 2016)

Cutter, roller, rule?
AArgh, posted exactly the same time as Annette!


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

I will now go away and do something useful


----------



## Robin (Feb 2, 2016)

Emulsion, Gloss

I should be getting on with making my bedroom curtains. A good displacement activity, this!


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Bucket
> Scissors
> Masking (as in tape?)


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Screwdriver
> Filler


Well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Pencil
> Also maybe Rule and Cutter?


Well done Annette (rule is coincidence)


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> Cutter, roller, rule?
> AArgh, posted exactly the same time as Annette!


Robin stay at it.


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> I will now go away and do something useful


Must have redecorated lately?


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> Cutter, roller, rule?
> AArgh, posted exactly the same time as Annette!


Roller is there but Annette got Cutter (rule is a coincidence)


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> Emulsion, Gloss
> 
> I should be getting on with making my bedroom curtains. A good displacement activity, this!


Well done Robin


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 2, 2016)

Smoothing


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Nick Jones said:


> Smoothing


Well done and welcome Nick


----------



## Robin (Feb 2, 2016)

Brush
Protector
Scraper
( still not sewing my curtains)


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> Brush
> Protector
> Scraper
> ( still not sewing my curtains)


Well done Robin ( You can always offload the blame)


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Only 6 to go - They're not that hard


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Mixer?


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Table?


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Wallpaper!


----------



## Annette (Feb 2, 2016)

Steamer
Silk


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 2, 2016)

Table


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 2, 2016)

Table. 

(aargh... Nick got that one while I was replying)


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Mixer?


Well done Annette
Usually a stick for wallpaper paste or paint.


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Nick Jones said:


> Table


Well done Nick
Called a pasting table


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Wallpaper!


Well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Steamer
> Silk


Steamer is correct
Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Given the initial letter of the final one.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 2, 2016)

Lining ?


----------



## David H (Feb 2, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Lining ?


Yes indeed well done Matt


----------

